# Real cubing on 2022



## Ausmit (Feb 7, 2022)

I love gancube


----------



## j727s (Feb 7, 2022)

so do i(i have 4 gan cubes) but why is this in the comp fourm lol


----------



## Meatalic_Cuber (Feb 7, 2022)

Ausmit said:


> I love gancube


Not only you...
Everyone does


----------

